# [Quasi risolto] samba e clamav

## geps2

Salve a tutti. E' da un po' di giorni che se faccio partire samba con l'opzione antivirus (qui l'howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml) non riesco ad aprire le directory shared sul server. Se commento le riche del modulo antivirus e faccio ripartire samba tutto ok, ma quando le metto non c'è modo di accedere alle condivisioni.

Prima il problema non si verificava... è capitato lo stesso a qualcuno di voi?

Grazieo per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Sun Dec 10, 2006 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

posta per favore il tuo smb.conf ed i file di conf d clamav omettendo tutti commenti. Per omettere i commenti puoi usare lo script che ha in firma l'utente del forum kernel78.

Puoi cortesemente anche dirci che versioni usi di clamav e di samba e con che USE compili i pacchetti?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> posta per favore il tuo smb.conf ed i file di conf d clamav omettendo tutti commenti. Per omettere i commenti puoi usare lo script che ha in firma l'utente del forum kernel78.
> 
> Puoi cortesemente anche dirci che versioni usi di clamav e di samba e con che USE compili i pacchetti?

 

Versioni:

```

# equery list | grep clam

app-antivirus/clamav-0.88.6

# equery list | grep samba

net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3
```

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```

[global]

   workgroup = HOME

   server string = Storage

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.196.0/24

   interfaces = lo eth0

   bind interfaces only = yes

   log level = 2

   guest account = nobody

   guest ok = no

   invalid users = root

   netbios name = otello

   printing = cups

   printer admin = @adm

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

  map to guest = bad user

   security = user

  encrypt passwords = yes

   socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   dns proxy = no

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   valid users = %S

   read only = No

   create mask = 0664

   directory mask = 0775

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

   public = yes

   guest ok = no

   printer admin = root

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = no
```

/etc/clamd.conf:

```
LogFile /var/log/clamav/clamd.log

LogFileMaxSize 2M

LogTime

LogClean

PidFile /var/run/clamav/clamd.pid

LocalSocket /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

FixStaleSocket

TCPAddr 127.0.0.1

MaxThreads 20

ScanPE

ScanOLE2

ScanMail

ScanArchive

ScanRAR
```

/etc/samba/vscan-oav.conf:

```
[samba-vscan]

max file size = 10240

verbose file logging = yes

scan on open = no

scan on close = yes

deny access on error = yes

deny access on minor error = yes

send warning message = yes

infected file action = quarantine

quarantine directory  = /tmp/quarantine

quarantine prefix = vir-

max lru files entries = 100

lru file entry lifetime = 5

exclude file types =

clamd socket name = /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

oav ip = 127.0.0.1

oav port = 8127

```

/etc/portage/package.use:

```
net-fs/samba oav readline cups pam swat libclamav -mysql

```

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non è che ti schiatta clam? aggiungo.

 

in che senso?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

penso intendesse dire in maniera molto ermetica:

Non è che ad un certo punto clamav crasha e a causa di ciò poi samba non riesce a farti accedere agli share?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   penso intendesse dire in maniera molto ermetica: 
> 
>  talvolta scrivere di fretta porta ad essere incomprensibili.
> 
> Intendevo dire non è che clam crasha e rimane come zombie? Con la versione corrente un sei mesi fa mi capitava.
> ...

 

Se faccio partire samba senza abilitare le righe di clamav funziona. Se abilito le righe senza far partire clam, non funziona.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2: sbaglio o clamd attende di default alla 3310 invece che alla 8127?

 

Nel file di config il listen sulla porta 3310 è disabilitato (commentato) e di default non ascolta su TCP. Sul file del modulo di scansione per samba è specificata quella porta, l'ho lasciata sempre così e ha sempre funzionato... ho sempre pensato che comunque non contattasse la porta e che la comunicazione avvenisse via socket...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3: deny access on error = no. Così verfichi se c'è un problema di comunicazione.

 

Sempre uguale...

 *Quote:*   

> 4: i log di samba riportano qualcosa?

 

L'unica cosa strana è questa:

```
[2006/12/09 22:47:59, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/12/09 22:47:59, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.
```

Per il resto nessun errore...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

mmm... ho riemerso clamav, e con i file di config di default ora non ho più lo stesso problema. L'unica cosa è che ora ho il file di config di default: a parte le poche modifiche fatte seguendo il famoso howto, prima in più avevo abilitato solo la scansione dei file rar.

Adesso mi domando se l'AV sta funzionando. Insomma, circa un mesetto fa avevo risolto tutti i problemi di comunicazione tra samba e clamav , mi sembra che anche lì ci fosse un problema sul socket... allora ho verificato la funzionalità controllando sui log tutti i file di cui veniva eseguita la scansione. Adesso, senza aver assolutamente modificato nessuna configurazione né dell'uno né dell'altro ho avuto i problemi che vi ho segnalato. Sui log ho una sfilza di questi messaggi:

```
Dec 10 19:24:48 otello smbd_vscan-clamav[23051]: INFO: file /home/geps/tmp/eicar.com.txt was not modified - not scanned
```

Perché "not scanned"?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma clam riesce a fare la scansione di un file rar o si blocca?

 

No, non è quello, ho solo detto che è l'unica differenza che avevo con la config precedente...

 *Quote:*   

> Prova a scaricarti un file infetto di prova ed a piazzarlo nella dir incriminata.

 

Ho provato con il testfile di eicar: se faccio la scansione a mano lo rileva, ma all'accesso alla share lo indica sempre come "not modified - not scanned"...[/quote]

----------

## Alakhai

non mi sembra che clamav abbia l'opsione di girare come socket locale e come socket startato su ip:porta, devi sceglierne uno

il file di log cmq telo dovrebbe dire

----------

